# shift knob shaft question



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone know the size of the threads on the 05 GTO's shifter
shaft? got a company ready to make me a custom one, but they are asking the previously stated question. 



If anyone wants the link to the site here you go...

http://www.twmshiftknobs.com/column/index.html


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't speak for the 05 -- but my 04 shaft is NOT threaded. It's simply a pressure fitting.

BTW, when you put your new knob on -- run a piece of electrical tape up one side of the shaft, over the top, and down the other -- prevents the dreaded "shifter knob rattle."


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Can't speak for the 05 -- but my 04 shaft is NOT threaded. It's simply a pressure fitting.
> 
> BTW, when you put your new knob on -- run a piece of electrical tape up one side of the shaft, over the top, and down the other -- prevents the dreaded "shifter knob rattle."



thanks for your response, and dang that rattle..... you know i hate em


----------

